# Not loving the blue eyes...



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Do nigi goats place better in the show ring with blue eyes? I am thinking about a nigi doeling in the spring, but I dont really like blue eyes. I dont know if most judges would like that or not.... :help:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't know if they are preferred in the ring or not. Blue eyes is a dominant trait in ND's, so if you have a parent with blue eyes, there is a chance you will get offspring with blue eyes. The only way you are guaranteed brown is if you have 2 brown eyed parents. Some people prefer blue eyes, some prefer brown...It's personal preference. I'd pick a goat to show that had all the characteristics that you want and whatever eye color they have - so be it. Anxious to hear from a show person....


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Well it would be sad if they judged on eye color....I think it is your own personal liking. Alot of people like them because they are a little different. We have both...and I think they are all beautiful :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no eye color has nothing to do with their placement in the show ring. 

I have two blue eyed does but I go with confirmation first and then its fun to have the blue eyes sometimes because the pets (wthers) sell better with them sometimes. 

If you like does with out them it will be easy to find


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Blue eyes and wattles are those personal choice things. I would say buy what you really like. Conformation and milking history would be more important to me than eye color.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It should not effect how well a goat places in a show. The problem is...each judge is different, you really would never know if they placed you lower because of that or not, but it would be highly unlikely a judge would do so. And a judge absolutely has no right to place you somewhere because of eye color since it's a perfectly acceptable trait in nigeriains. I like blue eyes and have several goats with them, I haven't seen a difference in blue eyed goats placing well vs. brown/gold eyed goats. 

I know one positive thing about blue eyes is that a lot of small breeders or pet buyers really like the blue eyed goats. When I had new blue eyed kids for sale last summer there was a lot of interest in them.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I had a judge that placed blue eyes ahead, and I KNEW my brown eyed doe was better, everyone told me. Even the judge said he thought her confirmation was better...weird...

But its not supossed to matter about if the doe has blue eyes, or wattles, or if she has a flashy color. You can have a plain old white goat and still get a good score.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

NO, a judge shouldn't even notice eye color... unless it's in the breed description as something they should not have. Structure, conformation..for nigies, udder...thats the stuff a judge would focus on. As far as blue eyes... I  them.... most of my herd is blue eyed. But it is personal preference, so if you don't like 'em...no worries there are PLENTY of nice, quality animals out there that are brown eyed.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks all! That makes me feel better about it.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is the just the same as when showing horses or dogs... some judges will place a favored color or marking above the other animals regardless of conformation or actual ability. Those judges won't admit to it (or usually won't) and are poor judges. I remember a phase in horse shows where flashy overos would win like crazy, and so would solid quarter horses, but tobiano paints didn't do too hot. It was pretty consistent in a couple of circuits I went to. I had a solid half-arab, so it didn't effect me, but it irritated me and I got out of showing for a long time because I hated the unfairness and politics. They'd also place people with tons of silver on their saddles and bridles and fancy show clothes first. It got so that my mom and I could stand there and place the horses based on bling and how expensive their clothes looked as they entered the ring and be correct about 80% of the time. People whose horses blew up and bucked like crazy would still place first just because they had the fanciest marked horse and clothes/tack.

Haven't seen that being a big problem in the goat world though. I will say that I like blue eye and moon spots in my herd because I am partial to both, and because it helps me sell them easier, especially wethers.


----------

